# Child Visa for our 2 year old



## felicity82 (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi, Right i think this is my last question. As you know we are moving to kelowna and my partner has his visa sorted. His company are now going to do mine for a charge of $150 which is about what i would pay if i arrived in canada and applied for a spousal work permit. What i need to know, does our daughter need any kind of visa to stay, she is only 2 years old, so a work permit probabaly isnt needed! She also isnt old enough for school yet so i cant see her needing a scholarship visa, does anyone know what we need to look at doing, or can she just travel with us without a visa?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

felicity82 said:


> Hi, Right i think this is my last question. As you know we are moving to kelowna and my partner has his visa sorted. His company are now going to do mine for a charge of $150 which is about what i would pay if i arrived in canada and applied for a spousal work permit. What i need to know, does our daughter need any kind of visa to stay, she is only 2 years old, so a work permit probabaly isnt needed! She also isnt old enough for school yet so i cant see her needing a scholarship visa, does anyone know what we need to look at doing, or can she just travel with us without a visa?


It is my understanding she will need a visa and she should have been included on your husband's application.


----------



## felicity82 (Dec 24, 2009)

apparently they do his on his own and doesnt include my daughter, his has been issued.should i put her on mine then? thanks for all your help.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

felicity82 said:


> apparently they do his on his own and doesnt include my daughter, his has been issued.should i put her on mine then? thanks for all your help.


I would suggest the answer is yes but suggest you read the CIC website.

Immigrating to Canada: Sponsoring your family


----------

